# Feeling dizzy with intermediate fasting



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not too sure if I'm fasting for too long or maybe I'm not giving enough calories in but for the last few days I've felt really dizzy and weak..

20hr fast - 18hr fast 16hr fast with around 800-1000 cals a day ..

Does anyone else get dizzy? Maybe I'm not eating enough but really trying to watch calories


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

misshayley said:


> I'm not too sure if I'm fasting for too long or maybe I'm not giving enough calories in but for the last few days I've felt really dizzy and weak..
> 
> 20hr fast - 18hr fast 16hr fast with around 800-1000 cals a day ..
> 
> Does anyone else get dizzy? Maybe I'm not eating enough but really trying to watch calories


 I tried IF twice and and had the exact same thing so in the end decided it wasn't for me, felt horrible.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

whats your water intake like?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I'm not too sure if I'm fasting for too long or maybe I'm not giving enough calories in but for the last few days I've felt really dizzy and weak..
> 
> 20hr fast - 18hr fast 16hr fast with around 800-1000 cals a day ..
> 
> Does anyone else get dizzy? Maybe I'm not eating enough but really trying to watch calories


Because you calories are to low!!! 800kcals a day is crazy. You haven't posted any stats, but aim for at least 1200.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Because you calories are to low!!! 800kcals a day is crazy. You haven't posted any stats, but aim for at least 1200.


I'm about 86kg 5'7 ... I've lost around 14kg already with good diet and training and being consistent

I was around 80kg but put alot of weight on but managed to made a good start.. I want to get down to around 75kg

I eat alot or greens , grapefruit , protein and good fats.. Ran keto and it worked well.. Train at least 5 times a week a good mixture of cardio and weights


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IF isn't for everyone. Women in particular have higher stress levels (on a physical level, thanks to all those extra girlie functions that guys just don't have, hormone cycles etc), combined with the stress of IF it can be a bad idea


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I'm about 86kg 5'7 ... I've lost around 14kg already with good diet and training and being consistent
> 
> I was around 80kg but put alot of weight on but managed to made a good start.. I want to get down to around 75kg
> 
> I eat alot or greens , grapefruit , protein and good fats.. Ran keto and it worked well.. Train at least 5 times a week a good mixture of cardio and weights


I don't know calorie maintenance level for women, but I'm on 2000 a day @ 81kg, I'd up yours to at least 1500, then lower it if you need to


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> I don't know calorie maintenance level for women, but I'm on 2000 a day @ 81kg, I'd up yours to at least 1500, then lower it if you need to


There is cutting cals and then there is cutting them too low! I gotta work out what's right for my body


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea I'd say it's your deficit that's causing the problem not the IF.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

nick-h said:


> whats your water intake like?


I drink heaaaaps between 3-5l a day and about 5 cups of greentea or black coffee x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

resten said:


> IF isn't for everyone. Women in particular have higher stress levels (on a physical level, thanks to all those extra girlie functions that guys just don't have, hormone cycles etc), combined with the stress of IF it can be a bad idea


I am pretty strong I can do anything I put my mind to but I can see how it can effect my mood but that's missing out on sugar things more than anything and cravings !x


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I am pretty strong I can do anything I put my mind to but I can see how it can effect my mood but that's missing out on sugar things more than anything and cravings !x


It's not about how strong you think you are, it's about what your body needs to function. You have to listen to your body, and yours is telling you there's something rather wrong


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

resten said:


> It's not about how strong you think you are, it's about what your body needs to function. You have to listen to your body, and yours is telling you there's something rather wrong


Yeah I know, thanks .. I've eat more today around 1200cals so il see how I feel tomorrow x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm just about to go to bed its 11pm here.. Feeling better but still light headed il see what I'm like in the morning but ate around 1200 cals so that's much better! Although realllly craving sugar :/ #IAmStrong


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I'm just about to go to bed its 11pm here.. Feeling better but still light headed il see what I'm like in the morning but ate around 1200 cals so that's much better! Although realllly craving sugar :/ #IAmStrong


Maybe low blood sugar or low blood pressure?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

800-1000 calories, what do you expect?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Intermediate Fasting eh?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

comfla said:


> Intermediate Fasting eh?


Daaaam typo


----------



## t-rukkus (Dec 7, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I'm not too sure if I'm fasting for too long or maybe I'm not giving enough calories in but for the last few days I've felt really dizzy and weak..
> 
> 20hr fast - 18hr fast 16hr fast with around 800-1000 cals a day ..
> 
> Does anyone else get dizzy? Maybe I'm not eating enough but really trying to watch calories


Have you used this?

http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/


----------

